
Twitter Is Banning Multiple Alt-Right Accounts - MrBlue
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2016/11/16/twitter-banning-multiple-alt-right-accounts/
======
zigzigzag
You can't judge a man's principles by how he acts when he's in a position of
strength, only when he's afraid and in a position of weakness.

I remember Twitter claiming it was a supporter of free speech. Oh how quickly
that principle was flushed away the moment enough people started equating
"opinions I don't like" with "abuse".

Does Twitter stand for anything at all any more? I don't think so.

~~~
maxerickson
_You can 't judge a man's principles by how he acts when he's in a position of
strength_

If someone in a position of power uses that power poorly, it's probably okay
to judge their principles based on those actions.

Here's an alternate take: don't reward a _business_ for taking any stand for a
short period of time. Businesses are prone to convenience in their actions. I
don't feel betrayed by Twitter doing this because it is utterly predictable.

------
norea-armozel
The fact the BOD of Twitter has been trying to sell the company for the last
few months and the response from potential buyers has been negative
(specifically, the user base being untamed and just a mess) means these moves
are just part a larger attempt to sanitize the company. The fact people call
this some sort of Great Purge or whatever is a joke. Do you really think
you're the only ones that're going to be either banned or heavily filtered
from the larger public user base? I'll put good money on the next move the
Twitter devs do is set all accounts who flag themselves as adult/pornographic
content as non-public or at least shadowbanned to non-following users. Why?
Because porn may sell but it doesn't sell like Starbucks. So, don't think this
some sort of mere hissy fit by SV liberals who lost the election. This is
purely driven by the need to make good on investments. And the sooner the alt-
right and "non-normie" kids realize that the better they'll be off (i.e.
hosting their own damn sites and quit expecting everyone to subsidize them on
their platforms).

------
vuanotino
I'd go ahead and call this a purge, when a few dozen accounts with a
considerable amount of followers have been suspended for no apparent reason.
Twitter saying they don't comment on individual accounts being suspended is
really pathetic, when there's a more than obvious coordinated effort.

I'm not a fan of the so-called alt right, but this is starting to bother me,
because it doesn't look like it's going to end well—where are they going to
draw the line? Would they ban people such as Alex Jones? After all, under a
strict definition of "hate speech", only a hippie would be innocent. Can I use
the Twitter search feature and get the accounts of everybody posting "kill all
whiteys" suspended?

Does Jack think there's hope for Twitter if he doesn't fucking leave already?
It's in the nature of the platform; users will keep receiving insults and rape
threats nonstop anyway. By upsetting users they can only accelerate it.

Sorry if I sound aggressive, but I couldn't ever imagine Twitter doing
something like this. It really is something I could only imagine the zuck
doing.

~~~
programmernews3
Agree. This demonstrates the political direction that Twitter is moving
towards. When I was more naive I used to believe that papers reported the news
- now I realize that they apply their political bias to spin news. This has
now happened with Twitter.

Newspeak is happening before our eyes but not in the direct way Orwell
imagined.

~~~
razakel
>When I was more naive I used to believe that papers reported the news - now I
realize that they apply their political bias to spin news. This has now
happened with Twitter.

Papers never reported the news. They exist to create the news.

